# Just got a new boy <3



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Hopping in to share this new little man of mine. He appears to be the luckiest find of my life, a manx. A true genetic manx. He is so cute. His name is Hollywood Shorty. Look at his lil butt.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

lovely black bead eyes.We don't have Manx over here that I know of.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

They are very rare here. I almost fell over when I saw him. I don't have access to other fanciers except friends of mine who breed as a hobby from the same stock I do, so something like this is a fluke, and something to celebrate for all of the local fanciers because if we can get a gene like this all of us can benefit from it. American fold is the same way. One of the breeders that supplies feeder mice has it along with satin and fox and tan and merle and tricolor. It pops up but only rarely. If the fanciers see these "special
mice, we grab them and either send them on to another, or use them ourselves, then trade amongst ourselves to try and get new genes and colors and make what we have better and use the recessive, hidden genes that come off these mice to our advantage. I am so jealous that you guys can go to shows and have access to show mice and whatnot. We just don't. Something like a MANX is a huge deal for us to find. Even a chance at a manx.

Come to think of it though if Shorty IS genetic for it, and I think he is, then I may have another. Bleu hasn't produced yet but I have him over a doe, and they are from the same stock. Bleu has a half tail and so did another buck he came in with (my friend took that one). I always thought he lost in a fight, not born like that. But I guess he could have been. Hard to say until he starts producing and I see what comes out.

Shorty has a very smooth tip to his nub, no scarring at all and as young as he is, he was born like this I'm sure of it. I can't wait.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I have the odd manx but they are all does....


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

mousers over here don't realise how lucky we are in terms of travel and availability compared to you.I'm frequently wowed by the lengths American mousers are prepared to go to with barely a whinge.Never heard of American fold, only folds I know of are cute cats.Intrigued.Good luck with the manx project.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

SarahC said:


> mousers over here don't realise how lucky we are in terms of travel and availability compared to you.I'm frequently wowed by the lengths American mousers are prepared to go to with barely a whinge.Never heard of American fold, only folds I know of are cute cats.Intrigued.Good luck with the manx project.


I am very envious of you guys! I do go a little nuts over my mice, ha ha. I recently traveled a few hours away to go to a reptile show and also to look for mice, I brought back a siamese buck with really dark points to darken mine up hopefully. And I did a great trade with a local breeder for some fold tricolors (she needed siamese and I have those everywhere).

American folds are also called short ears. Their ears are really small. It's a recessive gene.

I entered a virtual show too, with one of my best bucks who I bred here.


----------

